# Memories, anyone?



## toddpedlar (Dec 21, 2007)

[video=youtube;7TQByv_xkuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TQByv_xkuc[/video]


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 21, 2007)

AAAAARRRGGHHH!!! I'm having flashbacks.....


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2007)

Memories? Oh yeah. Reliving the 70's on Saturday morning.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 21, 2007)

My wife actually just bought the entire School House Rock set on DVD.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 21, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Memories? Oh yeah. Reliving the 70's on Saturday morning.



Totally!


----------



## Herald (Dec 21, 2007)

[video=youtube;mD6uvri5OXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD6uvri5OXI[/video]

This one was my favorite.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Memories? AFN Kids plays those commercials for my kids almost every day.

My kids are singing the tunes now.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh, the memories. That and Fat Albert on Saturday mornings.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 22, 2007)

Todd picked my favorite one of the school house Rock.

But I loved ole Sam, Bugs, Roadrunner, Foghorn Leghorn, etc....

YouTube - Yosemite Sam


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 22, 2007)

ahhh, nostalgia!


----------

